
How Safe Is Allowing Remote Access to Omron PLCs via the Internet? (2009) [pdf] - Tomte
https://echannel.omron247.com/marcom/pdfcatal.nsf/0/7CC1E9D8D2A1C3BF862573760063920C/$file/InternetAccessToPLC_whitePaper_en_200910.pdf
======
Tomte
"When a router is forwarding a TCP or UDP port to an Omron PLC, the traffic is
being delivered to a non Windows based operating system. This makes the PLC
impenetrable to standard hacking methods."

~~~
btschaegg
Imagine two survivors standing on the big walls surrounding a destroyed Troy.

A: "This can't happen again. We've instructed the entire guard to not let
anyone pass through the gates if they are bringing giant, horse-shaped statues
with them."

B: "Hmm. And if they bring giant, ox-shaped statues?"

A: "Nah, what are the odds someone would try _that_?"

